# $1900 for 10+yr old Santana?



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

My wife and I are in the market for a used tandem and one popped up at our local used gear store. It's a Cilantro and I estimate it's about 10-15 years old. 8 spd XTR (with the bluish finish), control tech stem, Tange Cromoly, non-V cantilever brakes. 

We took a test ride and loved it but it's on consignment for $1890 which seems a bit steep. I'm willing to go $1500 which still seems high for that old a bike with no warrentee etc. but the store has to check with the owner before they can deal.

Am I being too cheap or should I stick to my guns even though it may mean someone else might buy it?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dir-t said:


> My wife and I are in the market for a used tandem and one popped up at our local used gear store. It's a Cilantro and I estimate it's about 10-15 years old. 8 spd XTR (with the bluish finish), control tech stem, Tange Cromoly, non-V cantilever brakes.
> 
> We took a test ride and loved it but it's on consignment for $1890 which seems a bit steep. I'm willing to go $1500 which still seems high for that old a bike with no warrentee etc. but the store has to check with the owner before they can deal.
> 
> Am I being too cheap or should I stick to my guns even though it may mean someone else might buy it?


sounds high for a bike that old with old tech.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds high to this buyer of an 11 year old, perfectly maintained Sovereign (upmarket from their Cilantro), with all XTR, suspension seat post, sachs brifters, chris king headset, and avid ultimate V-brakes front and rear.

Unless it's a rare size, the asking price is way high. Your counter of 1500 is a lot closer, and then only if it's in excellent shape.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We sold our 9 year old Santana Team Ti (in o.k. but not great shape considering all the miles) for half of the current retail. I would think that 1/3 to 1/2 of the current retail is about the going rate for used Santanas of that vintage so the $1890 doesn't seem out of line to me.

OTOH I'd offer $1465 (1/3 of the current retail of $4395) and see what they come back with.


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

*Be patient...*

I purchased a '98 Santana Arriva for around $1k not long ago but it took awhile to find a deal like that. Patience is key. I would recommend against looking on ebay, if you were thinking of doing so, as the tandems on there get entirely too much attention and ,thus, sell for too high a price. There are many online classifieds dedicated to tandem bicycles. Do a search for "tandem classifieds" in google and you'll find several. Hang out in there for awhile and keep your eyes open and who knows what kind of deal you'll score!


----------

